# High Grade CRS/Diamond Shrimp



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

*High Grade CRS/Diamond Shrimp - Updated 3/25/06*

Just wanted to share...I have around 5 adults, 5 almost adults, 9 very small juvies and around 20 babies.

I will post more pics of them in the tanks.





































Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The Diamonds are also called Bee Shrimp to help some people avoid confusion. I saw Gnat's high grade crystals up close the other day and they are quite stunning.

Is there a reason you are keeping them together? They will interbreed.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I get better quality by throwing there the Diamond ones with CRS...apart that I will be able to get some CRS and Diamond/Bee shrimp from the babies when they interbreed.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

milalic said:


> I get better quality by throwing there the Diamond ones with CRS...apart that I will be able to get some CRS and Diamond/Bee shrimp from the babies when they interbreed.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pedro


Interesting. I guess I was assuming the red coloration to be a recessive trait that might get wiped out over time.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I know a lot of people that have both together.
If you have enough reds, it will take many, many generations to wipe out the red. 


Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

*More pics: High Grade CRS*























































Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

*High Grade Diamond Shrimp*
































































Cheers, 
Pedro


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Pedro,
Nice shrimps indeed, make me envy you have got these beautiful CRS!!! Where did you get them from?
I really wish to buy some in London but any shrimps are hard to find let alone CRS! 
Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks. Got them from Asia...they indeed are impressive....


Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

beautiful shrimp!

Can't wait until I can find some to call my own. . .


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Beautiful diamonds, Pedro.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I see you are keeping them with Snowball shrimp as well. Will they not interbreed? I know it's safe to keep Cherries and CRS together, but not Tigers and CRS.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Snowballs will not interbreed with Diamond/CRS. The snowballs are Neocaridina. In my case I also keep them wih cherry red and have not seen hybrids.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Not seeing hybrids is one thing and having the possibility of having hybrids is another. I'd rather keep them separate as sometimes you won't find out until a few successive generations later.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I am short on space...so can't do that at the moment. I still do not think the CRS and snowball will hybridize. There is probability that a snowball will hybridize with cherry. 

Most of the talk on hybrids are based into accounts where no evidence is provided. I have seen pics of tigers crossed with diamonds. Apart from that, in my opinion all is speculation. 

This is my experience. I have had multiple generations of cherry red and snowball and I have not seen any hybrids yet. They may never cross between them. If they do, I will make sure to report it back and post pictures of the offsprings.

Cheers,  
Pedro


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Just a little update on these guys:

The population has been growing, slowly but growing. I have notice that eggs clutches(?) are smaller between my SS grade CRS than the C grade ones I had. Not sure why. 

Also, the grading system varies by country as well as pricing. Most stringent ones in my opinion and best quality are Japan and Singapore. 
Then HK and Canada. 


I did some experimentation with the Shirakura line of products. The only one I can recommend is the food. My CRS love the food. There is one product that when you translate it to english it means strange or doubtful powder which caused me lots of trouble at the recommended dosage. Some of my CRS died because they could not molt. After some digging, I found out that the dosaga I was recommeded is for Japan and countries that have low Ca in their water. Also, if you use ADA aquasoil and florabase it will work for you. For my old eco-complete substrate and my RO water it did not work. 

The shrimp will do better around 73F. This is the temperature I have found to have more success in breeding. Also, you can breed them in ph around 7.4without problems. 

-Pedro


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Aug 3, 2005)

Mines breeding in 7.6 ph which is the hardness in my area. In fact, if you can get your cherry shrimp to breed, you'll most likely get your CRS to breed as well.
I just find some thing abit odd though, why mix our grade C with your SS? or even back to the normal bee shrimps?
The way I understand it, you'll only end up degrading your strain and it'll take quite a few generations of selective breeding to raise just one grade.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I am not saying to mix the C with the SS. I just started with S and SS shrimp which occasionally have lower grade shrimp.

_pedro


----------



## jbicb3 (Nov 23, 2005)

Pedro, Very nice shrimp. You said they came from Asia. Did you lose many getting them to TX? I heard the don't transport very well. Are you going to be selling any once you get your numbers up? If so, please keep me in mind.

Jerry


----------

